# I Love This Stuff! B&W + Focal + Pure Copper!



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

The New List with noted additions and deletions 9/6/2011:

Denon 3805 AVR
B&W DM303 Speakers
Mission 765's - I've replaced the Lg Mission speakers
Focal 705S's - New Side Surrounds
Paradigm Ctr w/Focal 5.25" mids - I am Replacing with B&W LCR3
B&W LCR3 - New Center Channel Speaker
Focal Cub2 Sub
MIT EXP Speaker Cables
Furutech Power Cables
Signal Fidelity Digital Interconnect
Monster Power - MP3600 Power Conditioner - Lg. Ferrite for I/O connections
Belkin "Blue Tube" low level sub interconnect


----------

